# How do I wire multiple receiver/integrated amps to different sources?



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

I have a ton of video sources and for ease I’d love to have all the audio easily switched between sources.

My projector takes all of my video sources (Firestick/PC/LD/DVD/VHS) but that many RCA stereo inputs along with cassette/CD/LP/aux leaves me with quite the rats nest.

I’m rewiring now after having 2 components serviced, what should I do to finally make this user friendly and safer for the equipment?

I would like to use an individual stereo amp for each pair of speakers (3 pairs). I also demand to use my graphic equalizer/spectrum analyzer/pink noise generator. 😁

thank you










There is no simple “pass through” or output. Only headphones RCA’s on the back. Class A’s are so much easier! 🙃


----------



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

I think stacking all the video players at the bottom, and running all the connectors into a mechanical switch box that has HDMI/RCA in/out is going to be best?

then everything into the switch, one HDMI up the back of the stack to the projector at the top, and one set of RCA’s to the “main amp.” That should really clean it all up.

I’m just also thinking that a mechanical one might not be the best option? Maybe there is an automatic one powered by 120v and switched with a logic board?

I’m drowning in wire there must be a better way🤣


----------



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

This does everything except RCA audio output 😡

I could buy an HDMI to HDMI + L/R RCA converter to attach inline lmao

I should just get an AV receiver with pre amp outputs and split/run those pair into every amp’s AUX shouldn’t I? 🤣









Amazon.com: Multi-Functional HDMI Converter with 8 Inputs (VGA + AV + Ypbpr Component + HDMI) to One HDMI Output,COAXIAL Output,SPDIF Output Supports HDMI v1.4 3D : Electronics


Buy Multi-Functional HDMI Converter with 8 Inputs (VGA + AV + Ypbpr Component + HDMI) to One HDMI Output,COAXIAL Output,SPDIF Output Supports HDMI v1.4 3D: Selector Switch Boxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Forgive the mess, I’m reorganizing


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

You can also use a multi zone AVR to simplify things if you have the coin. Even on a budget you should be able to find a used AVR with 3 zones of independent audio outputs and dual zone HDMI. Currently my theater AVR feeds video to both projector/OLED TV on the main zone then zone 2 HDMI feeds the Master AVR and Zone 3 feeds a 2-channel amp for the Patio. I have 6-HDMI sources, 2-Sonos Ports, and a dual output Autonomic audio server.
Most manufacturers higher end models have 3 or 4 zones of audio and allow full control from an App.


----------

